# Anyone recognize this airboat?



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone recognize this air boat or know whos it is? Would like to have some friendly words with the owner.

This and another air boat rolled up next to our spread at 7:15 Saturday morning (10 minutes after shooting opened). Took them almost a 1/2 hour to decide where exactly to set up. Ended setting up 100 YARDS on a pond north of us and parking their boats on the outer edge of the flat were we were set up. This really helped flaring the birds off our spread all morning long (thanks guys). Most of the birds we had working or decoys came from the north (wind was out of the south) and EVERY flock got busted up by these guys.

This was by far the most inconsiderate hunters I have ran into. We hiked/biked for an hour and 1/2 (4 1/2 miles) to get to our set just to have our hunt ruined by these air boaters. Normally I would shrug this off but this was the only hunt of the season for my brother in law. My sister is having a baby this month so he needs to be around.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

That sucks bad do you think they saw you guys set up? Or did they just figure no foot soldier would make the trek out there. I have thought of using my fishing boat on the opener to cut the walk in half but have always left it home so it wasnt sitting at the end of the dike flaring someones birds while Im out having a great hunt.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

You may have some luck if you post this story on the air boat forum:
http://utairboat.com/simplemachinesforum/


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hate D-Bags like that. I have been in your situation before, WAY too many times. Unfortunately, it caused me to give up hunting probably the best WMA in Utah. But, this type of inconsideration isn't limited to just airboaters. Mud buddy guys are just as guilty.....as are foot soldiers. Sorry to hear that your day was ruined. BUT.....even more sorry to hear that your brother-in-law won't be able to get out much this year.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Goshawk said:


> You may have some luck if you post this story on the air boat forum:
> http://utairboat.com/simplemachinesforum/


Thanks, may try my luck over there.



dedicatedweim said:


> That sucks bad do you think they saw you guys set up? Or did they just figure no foot soldier would make the trek out there. I have thought of using my fishing boat on the opener to cut the walk in half but have always left it home so it wasnt sitting at the end of the dike flaring someones birds while Im out having a great hunt.


They saw us. I stood up out of the layout when they were driving around finding a place to park their boats. Guy waved at me and I should of given him the one finger salute.



duckhunter1096 said:


> I hate D-Bags like that. I have been in your situation before, WAY too many times. Unfortunately, it caused me to give up hunting probably the best WMA in Utah. But, this type of inconsideration isn't limited to just airboaters. Mud buddy guys are just as guilty.....as are foot soldiers. Sorry to hear that your day was ruined. BUT.....even more sorry to hear that your brother-in-law won't be able to get out much this year.


Yeah he was pretty bummed about the whole situation. Any hunter in any boat or on foot can be inconsiderate. Just haven't had it happen this bad to me before. As far as my brother in law goes, hopefully when the baby stuff dies down a bit I can get him out on a late December hunt. Sisters a nurse so she is kind of nuts about everything so we will see.

Read from another member on a different thread that going up and talking to them wouldn't of been such a bad idea. What are your guys thoughts on this? Let em' be and walk away or have a chat with them?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> Read from another member on a different thread that going up and talking to them wouldn't of been such a bad idea. What are your guys thoughts on this? Let em' be and walk away or have a chat with them?


I would have had some words with them. but yea you could have walked over to thema nd asked them to parke there boat some where else and if he would have said no then give him soem good old words.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

freepunk said:


> Read from another member on a different thread that going up and talking to them wouldn't of been such a bad idea. What are your guys thoughts on this? Let em' be and walk away or have a chat with them?


It was probably me you read it from and thats honestly what I'd have done. Just go over and say, Hey, you know, its my brothers last hunt before he's home with a new baby and with all this room out here, could you do us a favor and maybe give us a little more space so we all get some birds to work? If they weren't cool about it, then at least you tried and they would have been jerks no matter what.... you never know what could have happened if you didn't give it a shot though. Sorry your hunt was messed up.... thats no good.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

That really sucks. There are a lot of ways to hide an airboat and they could have easily parked it in a phrag patch or something. I have accidentally pulled close to quite a few spreads over the years, but in that case, you just drive a bit further and setup. If it was way out there, an airboater will be looking for another boat to identify a hunting party and not looking for foot soldiers. It sounds like he saw you though and still chose to hunt close (not good). With the low water this year, there are very few places for airboats to hunt (except open water) and things are quite crowded out there. This year it is as crowded on the south shore for airboats as it is inside the WMA. Walking a long way out into ares that airboats can access wil not get you solitude...far from it. The guy was wrong to park within your hunting zone and I hope you post his picture on our website and maybe get a response.
R. Jefre Hicks
Utah Airboat Association


----------



## osbornehuntinginc (Oct 19, 2007)

Same thing happened to me sunday morning in the blizzard out at ogden. set up about 70 yards from us and sky busted everything. then they down a bird and shoot right at us and nailed me in the head with a BB. then i yelled a few choice words and they pretty much shut up the rest of the morning. they prob. shot 3 boxes of shelss and we had our limit by 11am. so we still showed them up. but they have the whole area to drive to and we have to boat and then pull sleds for 30 min. to get there. sorry about your day.


----------

